# Forum > WoW Classic > WoW Classic Exploits > WoW Classic Vanilla Exploit How to get more bracket 14 slots!!! (in before hot fix massive exploit)

## critshield111

1) Have 1 horde toon lvl 10
2) run him to this location 
Imgur: The magic of the Internet
3) horde can now res at this graveyard
4) Make lvl 1 toons drawfs have the nearest/quickest Gaveyard and they can instant log out between lvl 1's save alot of time
Placement Lvl1Char - YouTube

5) make raid group with the lvl 1's
6) use auto res script on horde character

/click StaticPopup1Button1
/script AcceptXPLoss()
/script AcceptAreaSpiritHeal()

7) kill horde char 15 times because you are in raid group all lvl 1's get the kill
 :Cool:  rinse repeat with next raid group of lvl 1's

Why would you wanna use this???? you can boost the pool size of your realm so you can open more bracket 14 slots.......or you can sell this services to players that CBA to do this  :Smile:  I have been helping out other realms for weeks now and providing this services for free as long as they help to do it on my realm thus making both realms have a bigger pool size.

why does this work??? because lvl 1's are within 10 lvl's of the lvl 10 horde and that is the only goal post blizzard have set to obtain a honorable kill.

----------


## Augury13

Honorable Kills start at 5 for the enemy faction btw. ~~ Don't need a level 10, just a 5.

Also if for some reason in the future, the commands /script AcceptXPLoss() and /script AcceptAreaSpiritHeal() get deprecated, this is what I personally use (with _keySpam + click to move).




> /script RepopMe();
> /tar Spirit
> /click GossipTitleButton1
> /click StaticPopup2Button1
> /click StaticPopup1Button1
> /click StaticPopup2Button1
> /sit
> /stopattack

----------


## critshield111

FIXED!

NEW METHOD HAVE 39 LVL 1'S and 1 lvl 60 use the 60 to kill the horde everyone in raid benefits from the HK

have fun boys

----------


## XxDizzyxX

Does it just count as honor and not a HK?

----------

